# Is this termite damage, or something else?



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I came across this board. Is this damaged from termites, or something else? This is not at my home, or anybody elses home.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's a couple photos of some termite damage from a customers home I worked on.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

yep it is


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I found this board in Home Depot. I was walking through, looking for a sheet of pegboard and happened to notice it. Is it normal to sell termite damaged wood like this? What use would somebody have for this?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Big +1


----------



## Exjay (Apr 27, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> I found this board in Home Depot. I was walking through, looking for a sheet of pegboard and happened to notice it. Is it normal to sell termite damaged wood like this? What use would somebody have for this?


 
firewood? coming to the discount bin soon..


----------



## ABC Pest (May 14, 2013)

Agreed


----------

